# Looking for Friendship Bread Starter recipe



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Anyone have this one?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Take your pick. Just click here


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Wow, thanks! You just seem to know where to go if you're looking for bread info.

Hey does anyone know why you can't use metal bowls or utensils? What would metal do?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh no....not friendship bread. The last time I started a friendship bread, I thought everyone I knew was going to end up an enemy. Good luck to you Shimmer.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

So what's the story, nancya?


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

I've been around the friendship bread circle a couple of times. The last time I got it from my mother, who got it from her neighbour, who specifcally wanted me to have some and to "develop" some freindship bread receipes. Of course all of mom's other neighbours also got some, and everyone was waiting for the release of the "Friendship Bread Cookbook". I had some fun with it for a couple of weeks and then it turned into a chore. Time feed the dough. Time to do something with this wretched dough. Again. "  I have also heard it referred to as Monster Dough- which I think is a more appropriate name. 
Are you sure you want to do this Shimmer? Keep us posted.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I agree Linda, but it wasn't only the time and mess...it was that every time you made a loaf, you had 5 more starters to give away. Soon, people started running away screaming when they saw me coming with bags of starter in my hands. Then there were the folks who apparently couldn't follow the directions and blamed me for their bread not working. It was a good bread, too. But if I never see another starter again, that'd be okay with me. If you want to send me a loaf, however....


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Friendship bread seemed really cool when I was younger- having different kinds of bread all of the time, even if it was pretty limited because they all had to be based on the same starter.

I probably don't know enough people to start Friendship bread right now, since I'm moving. My Mom always got fed up with it about a month in and baked all of it. It disappears pretty fast if you do that.

 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## dorothy sutton (Dec 29, 2007)

My husband's favorite cinnamon buns are made from monster dough. Does anyone have the starter recipe?


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Years ago I made starter dough for friendship bread . I just mix one cup flour with one cup milk and 1 teaspoon yeast . Let it rise and fermented then add one cup sugar, one cup flour every week until it turns into a monster


----------

